
FBI accused over removal of Megaupload data - anons2011
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18352289
======
userulluipeste
That's unbelievable! The man got ripped-off of physical things due to alleged
theft of non-physical possessions, then FBI got away because the agreement
wasn't specific on non-physical evidence!?

